# Post a Lame Music Video



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got the idea for this after viewing this prehistoric number. Great Song, Massively lame video - I did see them perform it live back in 1970 - 

[video=youtube;Mb3iPP-tHdA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&amp;list=RDUIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/QX926qhLjRA


I win!!! LOL


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The first one was lame, the second one came right from the bottom of the shit barrel, can anyone find one less intelligent. They actually paid people to do these. I missed my calling.

:sAng_scream::Smiley-fart:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;RdSmokR0Enk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdSmokR0Enk[/video]
Just for you fredy


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;gZ_kez7WVUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_kez7WVUU[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;lqJDuZIcQ34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqJDuZIcQ34[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have to ask did Bart Simpson produce those videos and yes I stand corrected lameness has no limit. There must be more some where. I shall continue my search for the lamest of the lame.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Love this one....[video=youtube;kfVsfOSbJY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

From the legends of mediocrity!

[video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;9G4jnaznUoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: Jan Terri = lame squared


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian dramatic tradition takes a leap.

[video=youtube;dMSFqXGZ5TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMSFqXGZ5TQ[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great song, great band, awful video:
[video=youtube_share;ncjcjpQzceQ]http://youtu.be/ncjcjpQzceQ[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

good song, great guitar, but this video ended him

[video=youtube;WZvl2aqIyNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZvl2aqIyNg[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Lame songwriting with. . . a special video.

[video=youtube;9CFcu8JRwAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CFcu8JRwAU[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> From the legends of mediocrity!
> 
> [video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI[/video]


That was a horrible video. I mean horrible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;OLK5ZOjWaXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLK5ZOjWaXE[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Something from Quebec.

[video=youtube;ATCi335a-OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATCi335a-OE[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;OLK5ZOjWaXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLK5ZOjWaXE[/video]



Wow

Where do you find this stuff.

On the other hand, maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Reminds me of this 80s classic.

[video=youtube;n_pLleIU41A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_pLleIU41A[/video]


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Even the Yardbirds...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4y25bBMV74


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

From France, this all kinds of awkward. Half the crowd are aware that there is a performance going on, half the crowd just want their turn at the beach.

[video=youtube;p4JO2w5uGfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4JO2w5uGfE[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Only in Russia could they think of making a boy band out of orphans. Less lame than it is dire, however.

[video=youtube;xWa9sJzgM4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWa9sJzgM4A[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Only in Russia could they think of making a boy band out of orphans. Less lame than it is dire, however.
> 
> [video=youtube;xWa9sJzgM4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWa9sJzgM4A[/video]


Music for the dentally challenged?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Song and Video. I must win the internet for this.

Massive hit though, sheesh.

[video=youtube;AjPau5QYtYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPau5QYtYs[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Was that a joke? Jesus that was just horrible in every possible way.



Xelebes said:


> From the legends of mediocrity!
> 
> [video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;gWOzUzJd6wM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOzUzJd6wM[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

That music video was made by comedians. IT is an awesome video. The comedians were part of a project created a decade ago about the fictional country, "Molvania." They have a website still up.

http://www.molvania.com/video_medium_2.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

speaking of comedians.
from The Comic Strip Presents; More Bad News

[video=youtube;uf2vItHUpPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf2vItHUpPk[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

From Finland, a classic bizarre video.

[video=youtube;kA5GkLM5C7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA5GkLM5C7M[/video]

Finnish theatrical must be quite odd if the director thought what he portrayed was erotic. I see some east asian cues in there so. . . *shrug*


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> speaking of comedians.
> from The Comic Strip Presents; More Bad News
> 
> [video=youtube;uf2vItHUpPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf2vItHUpPk[/video]


I accidentally clicked the "like" button while I was looking for a way to make the video stop. Please don't be encouraged to post more of their stuff


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't believe no one has posted that Eastern European trololololo guy.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, You mean Eduard Khil, the russian singer? Meh.

Let's go to Poland! If you thought Baltimora was bad, try this.

[video=youtube;glOjlpMIsEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glOjlpMIsEI[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ouch

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rk4ZmItC4dE

This one's actually pretty funny.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vq8ODuozdIo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Xelebes said:


> From the legends of mediocrity!
> 
> [video=youtube;hLqvQUoxLFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqvQUoxLFI[/video]


Good Gawd, everyone involved with that should be taken out and beaten to within an inch of their lives.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And with the success of the debut video a resounding followup

[video=youtube;wubB76vlWL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=83&amp;v=wubB76vlWL0[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;x81iip6psks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x81iip6psks[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And with the success of the debut video a resounding followup
> 
> [video=youtube;wubB76vlWL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=83&amp;v=wubB76vlWL0[/video]



Ok you win.

That was a new level of bad.

Strange coincidence, but I listened to that piece sung by Pavaroti this morning at the gym.

It was better.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The problem I have with that is that there is too much self-awareness that it loses its edge.

Now for something from Belgium:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txq736EVa80


----------

